# Boats!



## Bitter Jeweler

The Bounty


----------



## Davor

wow this is really nice, i love the colors , makes the boat feel majestic.


----------



## MichaelsImage

Very nice looking boat!

Here is one taken at the marina in Fernandina Beach, Florida


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Going Nowhere.... by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Los Colores del Mar. Colours of the Sea. by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## jtee

Couple from the archives.


----------



## Samerr9

@ Bitter Jeweler, awsome!!:thumbup:


----------



## gummibear

I love the colors


----------



## MSnowy

nice shot Bitter

these are from last summer













you'll smile when you see it


----------



## dxqcanada

Two from the Grand Manan Island trip.
Scans from Fuji Velvia 50


----------



## MSnowy

another cold rain/snow day in the northeast, so something from a nice summer day


----------



## Buckster

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.  I shot this with a Polaroid in 1978





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## D-B-J

I love boats!


----------



## e.rose

Bitter I love that shot... but I have a weird question... 

I know you live in Ohio... was that image taken at or near Put-In-Bay???

My husband came back from a gig one weekend with tales of a "Pirate Ship", but how when he went to go back and get a better look at it, it was gone.  

I'm wondering if that was it. :lmao:


----------



## Trever1t

Nice...and since we're all sharing (for some unknown reason) I'll join in!   



Tonle Sap, the largest body of fresh water in SE Asia


 Fisherman by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Love your image Trever, and Bucksters tugboat!

E.Rose, that was here in Cleveland for the Tall Ships "Parade" that happens every three to five years. (last year)


----------



## e.rose

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Love your image Trever, and Bucksters tugboat!
> 
> E.Rose, that was here in Cleveland for the Tall Ships "Parade" that happens every three to five years. (last year)



Gotchya :sillysmi:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele

Dang it!!! I'm going to have to go edit some boat shots....lol


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Good!


----------



## cgipson1

Recent trip to San Francisco


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## bruce282

1.



cruise_pearl-16.jpg by red04wrx, on Flickr

2.



cruise_pearl-11.jpg by red04wrx, on Flickr

Bruce


----------



## Heitz

Nice shot, Bitter.  Reminds me of the Tall Ships they do in Chicago every year.  Haven't been in ages, though.


----------



## GeorgieGirl




----------



## GeorgieGirl




----------



## GeorgieGirl

Later on....sorry.


----------



## spacefuzz

Gotta love ships!


----------



## GeorgieGirl




----------



## Tony S

It's seen better days...


----------



## mishele

sheltiefan said:


>



Any story behind this shot??


----------



## Capeesh

A couple of Boats taken from my trip to the west coast of Scotland a couple of weeks ago ....

1. The Vital Spark was a famous Boat here in Scotland, and was used in a comedy series on TV for many years !!






2. 196 Kanawha, an American naval ship on a secret mission !!!!!


----------



## kundalini

Oyster Bay, Dar es Salaam, Tanzania












































cc


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## ottor

*A couple of boats that certainly aren't going anywhere anymore *...................


----------



## Heitz




----------



## StringThing

Boat?




Solitude by stringthing68, on Flickr


----------



## StringThing

No shortage of boats on the lake...




Grabbing some air by stringthing68, on Flickr


----------



## sheltiefan

mishele said:


> sheltiefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any story behind this shot??
Click to expand...



Hey there mischele,

The story all started with a 3 hour tour, a three hour tour.......

LOL, I couldn't resist the Gilligan's Island joke!  The boat kinda reminds me of the Minnow!

This boat is located in the small town of Inverness Ca, which is just north of San Francisco.  A good buddy of mine and I had planned to shoot the Blue Angels at Fleetweek that weekend, but we decided to head away from the crowds instead.  We saw pics of this boat in our searches of Google/Flickr etc and decided this would be our first stop.  We arrived just before sunrise as planned and it was so foggy we barely found it.  We unpacked and spent over an hour shooting it.  The lighting changed from completely foggy, to what you see here, to completely sunny and washed out. 

I don't know the complete history on the boat, but apparently is was built somewhere around 1951 and it has been stranded on this sandbar so long that it has become a tourist destination for the little town.  

We got really lucky with the warm lighting as the sun started to come up over the hills opposite the bay and burn off the fog.

Cheers,

~Sheltiefan


----------



## StringThing

Waiting by stringthing68, on Flickr


----------



## jwbryson1

Maui, Hawaii.  2008.


----------



## Capeesh

HM Frigate Unicorn berthed in Dundee Scotland, the oldest wooden warship still afloat today ...


----------



## TwoTwoLeft




----------



## JustinZ850

Anchored by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Booty by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## mommy-medic

Posted from photobucket so insert degradation schpiel here...
and yes- different post processing- not intended for them to "match" one another.


----------



## dumeril7

USS Texas,  La Porte, TX  3/24/12                     
D7


----------



## Desi

DSC_0550.jpg by Javier Descalzi, on Flickr


----------



## Compaq

Einsam båt i aude topografi med livleg fortøyningstau by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## Desi

Compaq said:


> Einsam båt i aude topografi med livleg fortøyningstau by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr



I love this shot.  I was actually thinking of this shot when I saw the boat in my post above.  I just couldn't get down to the waterline to get that same perspective on the rope (that and the sky would have been totally blown out and I didn't have a mirror-like lake).


----------



## DorkSterr

Phuket, Thailand | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## R3d

Desi said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einsam båt i aude topografi med livleg fortøyningstau by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this shot.  I was actually thinking of this shot when I saw the boat in my post above.  I just couldn't get down to the waterline to get that same perspective on the rope (that and the sky would have been totally blown out and I didn't have a mirror-like lake).
Click to expand...



Great composition!




Fisherman by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Capeesh

Boat repair...........


----------



## DorkSterr

No ones been posting in this thread for a while. 



Docks | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## snowbear

Charting the Chesapeake.


----------



## Trever1t

Actually charting the depth? What is that amidship?


----------



## o hey tyler

All aboard the USS Tom Selleck.


----------



## snowbear

Trever1t said:


> Actually charting the depth? What is that amidship?


Admittedly, a title more than action being done.  It was a "ride-along" for me and other NOAA interns.  Yes, charting bathymetry for navigation charts.  The boat and crew also perform other research related work.

We were heading out of port at this point, and spent the day running new benchmarks by running straight lines at set engine RPMs.  If you re familiar with the area, we were going between the Solomon's Island Bridge (MD Rt 4) and the Patuxent NAS. The equipment is the multi-scan sonar unit.  The side-scan sonar is at the stern, behind me.


----------



## Patriot

Rear of boat by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr




JAH_7962-2 by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr




B-W boat 1 by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr




Fishing boat by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr


----------



## Ysarex

On the Mississippi near Rip Rap Landing IL.

Joe


----------



## DorkSterr

Harbourfront Toronto, ON | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## abhishekdg

Here'smy contribution to the thread :-


----------



## R3d

Bosphorous Barge by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Dominantly

USS Constitution






Star of India


----------



## texkam

You're gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## JustinZ850

Trying out my new Fuji XPro-1 that I picked up as small setup when I can't haul the Canon stuff around.




Clear Waters by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## Compaq

I've got some more boat shots:




Gamal båt by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Kvit båt by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Gamal båt 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




To båtar by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


Shots I really like myself, but shots that others haven't expressed deep, passionate feeling about.


----------



## Compaq

I've actually got more shots, some of a ferry: MS Kvinnherad, a set.




Ferge_2 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Ferge_3 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Ferge_4 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Ferge_5 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Ferge_7 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Ferge_9 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Sail Cruise 1 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Tony S




----------



## kundalini




----------



## pgriz

Kundalini, that is an ex-boat.  Or a reef building experiment gone dry. It has the shape, but it doesn't float, there therefore, in my opinion, doesn't qualify as a "boat".  Nice tho.


----------



## Capeesh

Captain Scotts ship RSS Discovery...


----------



## Compaq

Båt Sunde by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic

I got my swim trunks, and my flippy floppys


----------



## manaheim

Bitter Jeweler said:


> The Bounty



wow.


----------



## manaheim

Ok, I'll play... a little different take on the boat thing, but...


----------



## DorkSterr

Whoo!!! 3200 ISO on the D4.

7/7/2012 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dominantly

An old favorite


----------



## DorkSterr




----------



## Capeesh

At Monaco


----------



## 412 Burgh

WAYYYY back, first month of photography.. only boat pic I got ! 




Stranded by ZDiBeradin, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

Spirit of Jefferson and Riverfront 186a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Farmclicker

After lobstering in the fog all day, I took this photo on the deck of our boat as we slipped through the harbor bringing in our catch. I did not even realize that it came out good until I got home and viewed it on my computer. Everything about it was wrong; I never set up for the picture, it was done with a cheap low mega pixel camera, and I was bobbing in a small boat on the sea when I took it.


----------



## j28Photography

Seward, Alaska


----------



## jwol

Oak Island, NC


----------



## JustinZ850

Beached in Tigbauan by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

0008_10-June_ChicagoLakefront von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0016_EveningInCambridge von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0419_spätererAbend_Visby_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

247_Venedig_LaGondola von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




263_Venedig_Gondola von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




316_Venedig_Polizei von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




372_Venedig_AmbulanzaEmergenzia von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




371_Venedig_Santrans1 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

465_RentedBoatCasaMarex von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




466_RentedBoatCasaMarex von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




484_BoatNearBrielow von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




502_BrandenburgerNiederhavelInRain von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




519_MorningOnLakeBeetz von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




532_OnLakeBeetz von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Buckster

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## LaFoto

0141_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0143_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0129_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## tevo




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## bentcountershaft

Spirit of Jefferson and Riverfront 124a2 by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## smithdan




----------



## Mully




----------



## ceeboy14

Workhorse


----------



## sleist




----------



## Tony S

It's kind of a boat....






And it's faster than this one...


----------



## Capeesh

More boats


----------



## Demers18

[/URL] Outmatched by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ratssass




----------



## Capeesh

Scott of the Antartics ship, RSS Discovery


----------



## AndrewHux




----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Sasebo Harbor by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr



Starboard Sunset by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr



4th of July in Sasebo by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr



Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr



Okinawa Sunset IV by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr



LHD2 ESSEX by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr



Okinawa Sunset III by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr



Okinawa Sunset II by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr



Okinawa Sunset by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr



Manilla Shipping Yard by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr



Aft Seawiz by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr



Manila Skyline by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr



USS Essex by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr



Glacier Park Kayaking  by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr



Consuming Clouds by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr



USS ESSEX by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr



Lone Sailor by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50




----------



## Buckster

That's a beauty Rick.  Nice job!


----------



## manaheim

Wow.


----------



## hopdaddy

Belize by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy




----------



## Mully




----------



## LaFoto

2672_StoraKarlsöVonBord_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




2677_StoraKarlsöFähreWeg_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr
2048_Balkonblick_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Rick50




----------



## DorkSterr

Hong Kong | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Rick50




----------



## DorkSterr

Harbourfront Centre | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## bc_steve

sunset fishing by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr

This one is from from 2006, the year I got an SLR.  I would love to go back to this moment and re-shoot this scene knowing what I know now!


----------



## Nahin

Wow! Awesome, like this place stunning shot.


----------



## HughGuessWho

Perkin's Cove, ME


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Rick58

From a guy that owns a place on the upper eastern shore, you hooked me with the second one


----------



## TATTRAT

Rick58 said:


> From a guy that owns a place on the upper eastern shore, you hooked me with the second one




lol, indeed. Chartered a boat out of Deale MD and went for some striped bass, caught our quota for the boat in just under an hour, was a good day of fishing! I MISS being on the water like crazy! 

I love the Eastern Shore, little places like Painter, Exmore, Oyster and the more popular places like Chincoteague (while all more southern) are some of my favorite escapes. Haven't spent too much time on the Northern DELMARVA pen. I have heard good things about Easton.


----------



## Rick58

I'm up on the mouth of the Sassafras River in a town called Betterton.


----------



## Capeesh

On the West coast of Scotland, just a plain little boat.


----------



## TATTRAT

I love tug boats, sounds silly, but I just love 'em!


----------



## sashbar




----------



## boomer

Kind of an older picture of mine, but I always like it.




DSC_0548 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ziggee

What every floats your boat


----------



## DorkSterr

Lamma Island | Hong Kong | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Madcapmagishion




----------



## limr




----------



## Jamie1989




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## runnah

falllakeboat by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50




----------



## ffarl

This is by far my favorite thread on this forum.


----------



## DarkShadow

1.


DSC_0047 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr

2.


IMG_0022 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr

3.


IMG_0029 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## limr




----------



## DragonHeart

I thought I posted this one here, but guess not.



Carnival Ships by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve




----------



## Civchic

mar 20 windermere by civgirlca, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## limr

Day 224 - Fishing boat by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 225 - Bow by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Philmar

garland on boat - Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Futuristic ferry boat - Tokyo bay by Phil Marion, on Flickr




fisherman - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Miss Liberty ferry and lower Manhattan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Halong Bay, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Marble boat - Summer Palace, Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J

_RSP9090 by f_one_eight, on Flickr




_RSP8978 by f_one_eight, on Flickr




_RSP7713 by f_one_eight, on Flickr

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## oldhippy

Hawaii


----------



## Philmar

Arriving at San Pedro La Laguna by Phil Marion, on Flickr




A cruise ship in the Icy Straights Narrows early one calm morning by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Chicago River by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Gable Island, Argentinian Patagonia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Shanghai at dawn by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

On the Restigouche.


----------



## Philmar

Mekong River longboats  - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Port Lands rowing - near Commissioners Street by Phil Marion, on Flickr




fishing boats - Easter lsland by Phil Marion, on Flickr




sunset over the Niger - Mopti, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Frigata Sarmiento, Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Moored rowboats on the Hozu River - Arashiyama by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Early one morning on the St. Lawrence River a cruise boat arrives at Quebec City by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sashbar




----------



## LaFoto

188_Walk2_Cinderella by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




190_Walk2_CinderellaÜberholt by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




199_Walk2_Ankunft+Segelschiff by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




325_NightWalk_AidaBella by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

fishermen heading home - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Mekong River fisherman executes a few intricate manoeuvres by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fake Venice - Las Vegas by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cruise ship in the Bahia Drake of Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Canoe art - Montevideo, Uruguay by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Amsterdam canal life by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Maid of the Mist boat floats in scum waters by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Paris by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Heather Koch

I LOVE boats!




bargecharlevoix by heather.koch43, on Flickr




DET_0126 by heather.koch43, on Flickr




DET_0253 1 etsy by heather.koch43, on Flickr




DET_0172 3 etsy by heather.koch43, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Chicago Watertaxi




Hamburg Watertaxi




Hamburg Watertaxi




Rickmer Rickmers - Museum Ship in Hamburg


----------



## LaFoto

Rickmer Rickmers - Museum Ship in Hamburg




Cap San Diego - Museum and Restaurant Ship in Hamburg




Louisiana Star cruising Hamburg Port


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear




----------



## Forkie

Brighton Boats by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## a_auger

The Meridianas, floating museum in Klaipéda, Lithuania:


----------



## Philmar

Going fishing - Seward, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Neck and neck and neck at the Finish line - Dragonboat race boat by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Tourist boat ventures as far as it dares towards the fury of Niagara Falls by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar




----------



## manny212

Do you see it ? by mannyher1, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pinisi at Sunda Kelapa port - Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Storm clouds over the Java Sea one fateful day - Makassar, Sulawesi, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## manny212

Head on St. Maarten by mannyher1, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

ghats along the Ganges in Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Futuristic ferry boat - Tokyo bay by Phil Marion, on Flickr




fisherman - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Miss Liberty ferry and lower Manhattan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Halong Bay, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

At dusk. the Trillium loaded to the gills with tourists - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Boats_Bremen-Vegesack_SchulschiffDeurtschland by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




Boats_Lübeck_1 by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




Boats_Lübeck_2 by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




Boats_Lübeck_3 by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




Boats_Lübeck_4 by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




Boats_Lübeck_5 by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




Boats_Lübeck_6 by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Hull of large pinisi boat- Sunda Kelapa, Jakarta by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Shanghai traffic by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Spring thaw - Toronto harbour by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cargo ships in the Red Sea near Aqaba, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## HaveCameraWillTravel

USS Gridley, USS Vandergrift and USS David R Ray (if my memory is correct). Taken on a westpac in 1992 somewhere in the Pacific or Indian Ocean.


----------



## spiralout462




----------



## limr

Adirondack by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

Golden sunset at Ashbridge’s Bay Yacht Club by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Toronto Police Lifeguard Service boats at Leuty lifeguard station - Kew Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cruise ship just off some moai of Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Moored Amazon river boats - Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Low tide - Morro Sao Paolo (long exposure) by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Amazon River ferry arriving at sunset - Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Unloading cargo - Morro Sao Paolo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Amazon River ferry boats - Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Amazon River ferry boat departs at sunset - Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cargo ship and fishermen fishing off the rocky shore - Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Low tide at Beach #3 - Morro Sao Paolo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Tall Ships, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The cruiseliner and the little tugboat - Montevideo harbour, Uruguay by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cruise ship in the Bahia Drake of Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cargo containers - Montevideo, Uruguay by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Steering in to the vast empty blue Pacific Ocean - San Francisco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Catamaran dwarfed by Perito Moreno Glacier - Patagonia, Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Cruise ship approaching Juneau, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Distant storm off Praia do Forte harbour one early morning by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## PhotoriousMe




----------



## Philmar

gulls viewing sunrise from hull of a fishing trawler - Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




fisherman preparing for the night fish - Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dawn over ship building - Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Permission to come ashore... by Phil Marion, on Flickr




boat repairs - Ganges River by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Amazon River boat traffic by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over the Amazon River ferry docks, Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr




An Amazon River ferry boat at the end of it&#x27;s long voyage- Manaus ferry terminal by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Mekong River longboat - Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Orca and whale spotting - Juneau, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Catamaran dwarfed by Perito Moreno Glacier - Patagonia, Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cargo ship of sugar cane at Redpath sugar factory - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

catamarans in front of Perito Moreno Glacier by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Gable Island, Argentinian Patagonia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Amassed Amazon River ferries in the busy port of Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

6 second exposure of moored gondolas - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Grand Canal and vaporetto water bus as seen from atop Rialto Bridge- Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Under Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Families off to work and school crossing the canal on gondola - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Gondola on the Grand Canal - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Maid of the Mist-3 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ganges River ferry boats lay idle - Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cargo ships in the Red Sea near Aqaba, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Asia bound cargo ship leaving San Francisco bay at sunset by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## MSnowy




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A few types of watercraft on Lake Cumberland, Kentucky.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## orf

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## orf

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb




http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## Philmar

Chindwin River - Mingun, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Boat taking in water on the Thanlyin River - Hpa&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ninh Binh, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Boatman and longtail boats - Inle Lake, Myammar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Stuck in the reeds....Lake Inle, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fishing on Lake Inle, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

U Bein bridge boats at sunrise - Taung Tha Man Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Longtail taxi boats - Inle Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Kayaking in the ice fog of Lake Ontario at dawn when it is -30 degrees by Phil Marion, on Flickr




How oil is transported - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cargo boats on the eastern bank of the River Chindwin - Monywa, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Wow! I enjoy kayaking too, but...


----------



## Pekham

Philmar said:


> U Bein bridge boats at sunrise - Taung Tha Man Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longtail taxi boats - Inle Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayaking in the ice fog of Lake Ontario at dawn when it is -30 degrees by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How oil is transported - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cargo boats on the eastern bank of the River Chindwin - Monywa, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


The shot at Lake Ontario is surreal!!!!


----------



## Philmar

Thanks - note that while the caption says it was -30 Degrees that is CELSIUS (I am Canadian) which = -22* F, still damn cold. I had been up before he sunset when it was around -28* F and was close to my limit in the cold......then I saw the kayaker in the sea smoke. I have a pair of gloves with just my shutter finger exposed.


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over cargo boats and the Chindwin River -  Monywa, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Residents of Lake Inle - Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

*10 second long exposure from inside a moving longtail boat taxi*




10 second long exposure from inside a moving longtail boat taxi - Naung Shwe, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Local ladies taking longtail taxi in floating village of Maing Thauk, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset fishing on Lake Inle, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rowboat taxi ferry in Bay of Bengal - Sittwe, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Local ferry on Irrawaddy River near Mingun, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Ketchikan Ferry


----------



## Jeff15

Canal boat


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Boats from Ketchikan, Alaska trip
1



2



3



4



5


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1 Loaded Barge



2 Barge and Fishing Boat



3 FRC ( fast response cutter )



4 Tug


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Crab Fishermen's Tour


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Lago Braies leisure paddling by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise fishing in the Bani River - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Philmar

Sailing Lake Ontario at dusk by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## snowbear

Along "The Ditch" (Chesapeake & Delaware Canal)




The fire boat at Mystic, CT




Long Island Sound


----------



## Philmar

Gondola rise after dusk - Venice by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Sunrise over the Grand Canal of Venice by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Fujidave

Low Tide by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Life is an ugly beach sometimes by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Tall ships in Toronto harbour by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Spring showers approaching over the Seine - Paris by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rainbow in the mist - Niagara Falls by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dusk over the Thanlyin River near Hpa&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Philmar

Alaskan cruiseship of the coast near Alaska and the Queen Charlotte Islands, British Columbia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Amazon River ferries with their sole small lifeboat by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## HeyHeyUW

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Orca and whale spotting - Juneau, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Before dawn a fishing boat returns from the Bay of Bengal - Sittwe, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Channel Islands


----------



## Jeff15

Channel Islands


----------



## Jeff15

Off the Channel Islands


----------



## Philmar

Cruise ship approaching Juneau, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Kew Beach lifeguard row boats after dusk - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## HeyHeyUW

Golden Gardens in Seattle. Wildfire smoke. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## stapo49

Ship at Sunset



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Mekong River longboats - Luang Prabang by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## HeyHeyUW

Mukilteo, WA ferry terminal









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

nomad Bozo girls stuck in the reeds on Niger River near Mopti, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

_Argia_, Mystic, Connecticut.



Argia by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Mekong River longboat full of tourists- Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Longtail boat zips along Lake Inle - Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A hell of a hull of a boat - Celestun beach, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dave442

Some boats from a short trip last year to the Hog Islands (cayos cochinos) in Honduras, for those that might be feeling a bit cold now in January...



Working boats




Pleasure boat




Gaby


----------



## Philmar

Moonrise over fishing boat - Celestun, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Compaq

The Viking Sea, Tromsø 2018-07-15


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The USCG Diamondback


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@Compaq  Great image of the cruiseship.


----------



## Philmar

Fishing boat at dawn in the Sea of Bengal - Sittwe, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




&quot;Algoma Discovery&quot; in Toronto&#x27;s wintery harbour by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Halong Bay by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Moored Ganges River rowboat taxis in the morning- Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## photoflyer

Taken with the Hasselblad attachment on my Motto Z phone. Columbia Island Marina, by the Pentagon.


----------



## Philmar

Mekong River longboats - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_DSC_2669.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr




cmw3_d750_DSC_2733.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Viridian Dreams

Dawn patrol in south Florida.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Sail boats drifts by Leslie Street Spit with Mississauga skyline in the background by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Kayaks - Halong Bay, Vietnam by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sails down: A tall ship gets tugged past Leslie Street Spit - Lake Ontario, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

catamarans in front of Perito Moreno Glacier by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Shanghai at dusk by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## stk




----------



## Philmar

Vernazza - Cinque Terre, Italy by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Woman lining pirogue boats with tall grasses in the Niger River - Mopti, Mali by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42

The Mary D. Hume
A steamer built in Gold Beach, OR in 1881 from local timber. wiki-"The Hume had a long career, first hauling goods between Oregon and San Francisco, then as a whaler in Alaska, as a service vessel in the Alaskan cannery trade, then as a tugboat. She was retired in 1977 and returned to Gold Beach. In 1985 she sank in the Rogue River and has remained there ever since as a derelict vessel on the shoreline.


----------



## Philmar

and now for something completely different:




Futuristic ferry boat - Tokyo bay by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Neck and neck and neck at the Finish line - Dragonboat race boat by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zulu42

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 184821



These two shots are magnificent! Really captures the overpowering size.


----------



## jcdeboever

zulu42 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 184821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two shots are magnificent! Really captures the overpowering size.
Click to expand...


Thanks Zu, that was my intent. I used to see this freighter a lot as a boy, growing up in Detroit. It frequently was seen on the Detroit river. Quite a history behind it. I was surprised to see it docked and now a museum, right next to the Rock & Roll hall of fame. It was closed but would have loved to see that steam engine. I shot it with my fujifilm XF10, which I dropped on the concrete...luckily it fell flat on the lcd. No harm except dinged at the corners of the lcd. I took off my glove and the wrist strap got up in it...


----------



## Philmar

Monks in longtail boat next to something horrid looking - HpaAn, Myanmar by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_6s_IMG_1322.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Another from Annapolis



cmw3_d750_DSC_3218.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Amazon River ferry boats - Manaus by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Salmon fishing in the Strait of Juan de Fuca. Vancouver Island Canada is visible in the distance.


----------



## Derrel

Salmon fishing in the Strait of Juan de Fuca. Vancouver Island Canada is visible in the background.


----------



## Derrel

Here an oyster boat rides at anchor in the upper Tillamook Bay near Memaloose Point.


----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Philmar

A man and his dog paddle through the morning tones of Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Moored Amazon river boats - Manaus by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Mike Drone




----------



## Philmar

Cinesphere at dusk - Ontario Place by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## terry_g

I was staying at a hotel in Prince Rupert and this motored past my window.


----------



## Gardyloo

San Francisco pilot approaching our freighter






Tide's out, Brittany






Still out.


----------



## Philmar

Sailboat masts - Ashbridges Bay Yacht Club by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face

A local fisherman working the inshore today.


----------



## Philmar

This morning&#x27;s foggy sunrise at Harbourfront by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Ongiara heads for Ward&#x27;s Island through harbour fog by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## MdoggSun

wow this is really nice. I love those photos.


----------



## Philmar

Foggy sunrise by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Kajama after dusk by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Canoe art - Montevideo, Uruguay by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

Ominous clouds - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Early morning rowing -  Marilyn Bell Park by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

C&D Barge




C&D Barge by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## photoflyer

snowbear said:


> C&D Barge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C&D Barge by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr




I recognize that bridge from a recent bike ride.


----------



## snowbear

Saint Georges Bridge - it's the "old" bridge - I think US 13.  The new "Pole Bridge" (DE Rte 1) is a little beyond this (to the west).  This was taken right after we got to the canal.

MLW and I took a little ride to get a better feel for the area around Bear / Glasgow / Newark.  It's on the retirement long list.


----------



## Philmar

Pooch paddle by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Dr.Jalopeno

Landwehr canal Berlin


----------



## Gardyloo

At Cape Horn...


----------



## Philmar

Lifeguard boats lined up at the Leuty by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Grand Canal and vaporetto water bus as seen from atop Rialto Bridge- Venice, Italy by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lifeboat sunrise by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario on a slightly misty day by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## wobe

Nice walk the other day past the crabbers.






Nikon F5


----------



## Jeff15

I really like the flag.....


----------



## Philmar

Ashbridges Bay Sunset by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cargo ship laden with sugar cane by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

U Bein bridge boats at sunrise - Taung Tha Man Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

La Méridionale ferry from Corsica by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Terrier

Huon Jet, Tasmania.


----------



## Philmar

Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Barge on the River Rhone by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

